# Hunting Trailer Set Up



## mco (Apr 2, 2015)

I got my decoy trailer finished last fall, but didn't manage to get any pictures before it went into storage. I got it back and started getting it ready for September. Here is an update on an old post, with some additions and finishing touches.

http://saskatchewanhunts.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=5125

I added all the decals. I got some custom side decals and then some different companies we use decals on the back. Inside I added a whiteboard for morning planning of the decoy spread and yearly bird tallies. I also added some abs pipe to hold decoy stakes, goose flags and mojo poles. I got the shelves filled up with rubbermaid full of stands, mojo mallards, blind covers, cutting shears. The top shelves has all our knives, bags, tools, and any other trailer modification left overs. I added 2 more lights on the top, so I have the bar light, 2x 60 degree and 2x 30 degree lights. Its 14,000 lumens and with low power draw I can shut the truck off and not worry about starting a fire in the field. There are a few pics showing the bags hanging from the roof rails. It doesn't necessarily add to how many decoys I can carry it just keeps them from crushing each other. So far I have crammed in 2 doz big foot geese, 1.5 doz ghg fullbody canadas, 3 doz mallard floaters, 6 canada floaters, 3 dozen mallard full body and 3 dozen ghg shell canadas.


----------

